# Dog Show Manchester



## spout (Aug 6, 2009)

There is an open show at Mypetstop, Denton M34 3SG on 22/11/09

Judging starts at 9.30am-12.30pm 12.30pm-4pm

There is no charge on the door for non showing people-all welcome to come and see the dog show. (Dogs allowed in the main reception area but not in the arena where the dog show is held.

There is a cafe that sells hot/cold sandwiches and drinks

If anyone interested in doing some stewarding for either the morning or the afternoon can you give me a call on 0161-456-9277-07756-808643. There will be a free lunch (sandwiches/cakes) plus a small amount of money towards fuel cost

Please note entries have now closed


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

spout said:


> There is an open show at Mypetstop, Denton M34 3SG
> 
> Judging starts at 9.30am-12.30pm 12.30pm-4pm
> 
> ...


What date?


----------



## jenzpetz (Oct 23, 2009)

spout said:


> There is an open show at Mypetstop, Denton M34 3SG on 22/11/09
> 
> Judging starts at 9.30am-12.30pm 12.30pm-4pm
> 
> ...


'hey do you need or want a photographer for the show? Www.jenzpetz.co.uk


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

is this a 'showing show'??

not fun classes etc???


----------



## spout (Aug 6, 2009)

Show is an all breed Open show held under Kennel Club Rules and Regs.

If you require a schedule please email [email protected] and it can be sent to your email as an attachment-entry form plus entry fee must be at my address no later than Monday 9th Nov-as going to print on the 11th.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

ahhh shame my poor mut cant enter :lol:

wish there were more fun classes


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Is there a list of breeds anywhere that will at the show ?


----------



## spout (Aug 6, 2009)

WHWT-SBT-C/Terrier-I/Terrier-D/Dinmont-B/Terrier-Newfoundland-Rottweiler-L/Ret-Weimaraner-G/Ret/ -C/Span -ESS- FC Ret-Brittany Span-Spanish Water Dog-Chihuahua-Pugs-Pomeranian-I/Greyhound/C/Crested-Rough Collie-Pyrenean Shepherd-Whippet-Beagle-Basenji-Pharaoh Hound-AV Dachs-N/Elkhound-Min/Schnauzer-Dalmatian-French Bulldog-Poodle-Chow


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

spout said:


> WHWT-SBT-C/Terrier-I/Terrier-D/Dinmont-B/Terrier-Newfoundland-Rottweiler-L/Ret-Weimaraner-G/Ret/ -C/Span -ESS- FC Ret-Brittany Span-Spanish Water Dog-Chihuahua-Pugs-Pomeranian-I/Greyhound/C/Crested-Rough Collie-Pyrenean Shepherd-Whippet-Beagle-Basenji-Pharaoh Hound-AV Dachs-N/Elkhound-Min/Schnauzer-Dalmatian-French Bulldog-Poodle-Chow


Lovely thankyou  Sounds gd to me


----------



## jenzpetz (Oct 23, 2009)

Im going to be there set up with photography backgrounds/lights camera action!, It's £10 for a 7"x5" mounted portrait and £2 goes to Otterspool Animal Haven so feel free to come over and say hello and have a nice portrait of your Dogs. here is a sneak at some of my work Jenz Petz - Pet Portrait Photography North West
Looking forward to meeting you all and your dogs!
Jenny


----------

